# Is my mind destroying reality?



## AlexE (Sep 20, 2010)

I have actually had dp and dr for 5 years now on and off. Lately it seems off the charts and im terrified and not sure what to do. Ive had all of the basic symptons as everyone else but lately it feels like something else is going on. Its like I cant believe that I and the world actually exist and the scary part is I know it does. Lately everythng just seems so overwhelming and unbelievable I feel lost in reality. I have 4 dogs and sometimes i find myself just staring at them , not scared but overwhelmed that they are real. Ill be driving down the street looking at the world like omg this is real and where did it come from, where did i come from? Eveything overwhelms me and seems unbelievable , like how we are created, the plants the ocean. I ask why plants and why ocean . Ill be eating a sandwich and obsessive think about where did lettuce come from and who decided we should eat it or any food.I Its like my mind wont settle. I feel like if i cant get out of this thought process maybe one day I really wont believe in the world and life. Its right here in front of my eyes, ive lived in it for almost 30 year why split now. Like everyone i want to just feel normal or have some peace, ive had peace before in this state. I just work though the symptons but lately I feel so lost and on the outside im not sure how to get back in. My mind has literally turned on me. Has anyone ever gotten this deep and then found some peace?

Alex


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

AlexE said:


> I have actually had dp and dr for 5 years now on and off. Lately it seems off the charts and im terrified and not sure what to do. Ive had all of the basic symptons as everyone else but lately it feels like something else is going on. Its like I cant believe that I and the world actually exist and the scary part is I know it does. Lately everythng just seems so overwhelming and unbelievable I feel lost in reality. I have 4 dogs and sometimes i find myself just staring at them , not scared but overwhelmed that they are real. Ill be driving down the street looking at the world like omg this is real and where did it come from, where did i come from? Eveything overwhelms me and seems unbelievable , like how we are created, the plants the ocean. I ask why plants and why ocean . Ill be eating a sandwich and obsessive think about where did lettuce come from and who decided we should eat it or any food.I Its like my mind wont settle. I feel like if i cant get out of this thought process maybe one day I really wont believe in the world and life. Its right here in front of my eyes, ive lived in it for almost 30 year why split now. Like everyone i want to just feel normal or have some peace, ive had peace before in this state. I just work though the symptons but lately I feel so lost and on the outside im not sure how to get back in. My mind has literally turned on me. Has anyone ever gotten this deep and then found some peace?
> 
> Alex


Oh, on one hand I am sorry you are going through this, but on the other...I just felt a sigh of relief. I can completely relate to you. I obsess, but it isn't just obsessing, I obsess about the strangest things because I have lost such a crucial part of myself. I am glad you shared this because I relate to a lot of it.


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

I understand everything you just wrote. I go through it everyday, all day long.. and I've gone through this before and come out of it... hang in there. You're not alone and you won't go crazy or lose reality. It just feels like it.


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi i read your story. its exactly how i feel, my mind is so lost, i dont know how put it together, i forgot how reality feels, its got so bed latly. doctor gave me zoloft and 3 weeks i am taking it, but it got worse, i am so shaky right now i am barly typing


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

how did u came out of it. i dont feel humen any mor, some kind of robot . its so scaryyy


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2010)

kate7 said:


> how did u came out of it. i dont feel humen any mor, some kind of robot . its so scaryyy


Try to go somewhere familiar to you. Something with a lot of good memories - something that makes you feel real again.

Puzzles help me. It keeps me focused on something.


----------

